# Darcy Dancer



## PC Steele (5 February 2012)

Hi anybody got a horse by this ID Stallion??


----------



## JanetGeorge (6 February 2012)

PC Steele said:



			Hi anybody got a horse by this ID Stallion??
		
Click to expand...

Well someone must have one or two - he has 264 progeny listed on the IDHS(GB) database - born between 1984 and 2005.  I don't know what age he was when he came over from Ireland - or whether he was used there.


----------



## Spook (6 February 2012)

Yes we had one, years ago now though, and we had a grandaughter till last year.

I he was bought by Mrs Bell (The Hon. I think?) of Thirsk in Nth. Yorks. as a youngster, possibly as a weaned foal.


----------



## Mynstrel (6 February 2012)

We have, what would you like to know?


----------



## hobo (6 February 2012)

My friend used him on a thoroughbred quite a few times they were lovely animals. He was also a real gentleman and I remember them showing him at a stallion parade jumping him bareback. If you have one of his progeny I,m sure it will be a lovely horse. Some of hers went eventing and one went to the police and has just retired.


----------



## Baileybob (7 February 2012)

My friend had one circa 1995, sadly prematurley PTS, fabulous horse, beautiful, well put together, mannerly yet a great character - even though he wasn't mine, I'll always remember him.


----------



## georgie0 (7 February 2012)

My friend had one and he was lovely.  Well put together and an all round nice horse who could jump.


----------



## PC Steele (7 February 2012)

Ahh I have my retired police horse who is by Darcy Dancer and he is such an amazing horse wish I could have bought him as a four yr old just wondered if there were any other of Darcy's dudes out there Any pics can I see them


----------



## Capriole (7 February 2012)

i do   Lovely mare. One of her sons is a policeman too


----------



## Mynstrel (8 February 2012)

I would post a pic but I don't know how!

Our girl had been a broodmare most of her life (having 11 foals) & then had fallen on hard times when a friend bought her out of an auction in a mess in 2010 when she'd just turned 15.  We bought her later that year & from how she acted she'd done very little other than have & look after babies, but she took to her "retirement" nicely, started doing a bit of jumping on September 2010 (either didn't have a clue or had forgotten how to do it) & then last year qualified & was placed every day at trailblazers!  

She's an absolute star, she knows I have to be looked after because I'm a total wuss, but when my OH gets on her she goes up a gear & wants to be doing a bit more.  Everything we've ever thrown at her she's taken in her stride, absolutely nothing phases her & she's just a lovely person to have around.  She does think our warmblood is her 12th foal though from the way she watches him when he's having a hoolie round the field 

I think the Eccles family have a DD horse in their vaulting team, I'm sure he's called something like Brock.


----------



## PC Steele (8 February 2012)

Thanks for that Mynstrel very interesting, just one more thing is your horse grey?? I will try and post a picture of my boy on here


----------



## PC Steele (8 February 2012)

I have posted pictures on my profile


----------



## Mlini (8 February 2012)

I think a lady on my yard has a IDxTB by him. Not really seen much of him but he is fat


----------



## Mlini (8 February 2012)

PC Steele said:



			I have posted pictures on my profile

Click to expand...

Just had a sneaky peek  He's beautiful!


----------



## Mynstrel (8 February 2012)

Yes, she's fleabitten grey with what I can only describe as what looks like a coffee stain at the top of one hind leg.  I'll see if I can put pics on my profile.


----------



## Mynstrel (8 February 2012)

pics on my profile, your boy looks nice!


----------



## xxMozlarxx (10 February 2012)

Hi, when I was looking recently for an ID I went to look at a gelding by Darcy D, he looked very similar to your boy..who is stunning by the way. I didn't buy him, the owner had him from a foal, and had treated him like a pet..say no more.


----------



## Darcy Boy 2012 (12 May 2012)

Hya everyone, i have just purchased a horse aged 15 years name Darcy, i have managed to contact a previous owner who said he is by Dancy Dancer. I am after any information on this boy and if anyone knows him please let me know. Hes a flea bitten grey standing at 15,3hh with a slightly turned out right leg and a dipped back.please if anyone knows him i would love to know anything about him,. take care everyone.xxx


----------



## stacey111 (12 November 2012)

Hello I know this was posted a while ago but I have salsa dancer from darcy dancer, she is an ex evener and is now 25 years young! Standing at 15.3h she is bay vet good natured and I would trust her with my life


----------



## Farasi (18 November 2012)

My girl is by Darcy dancer, she is 17hh, grey - now flea bitten but has been iron then dapple. She is an absolute star and I love her to bits. By all accounts his offspring got his good temperament


----------



## Mynstrel (18 November 2012)

There's somebody in the horse tracing section of the forum asking about DD foals too, sounds like there's a few of us have them!


----------



## Darcyhorse (30 January 2013)

I have a Darcy D baby, he's called 'Darcy' ID xTB, in his younger days he was steel grey and now just grey, well flea bitten when clipped. He was used as a Hunt horse before I got him and stands at 17.1hh. He's in his early thirties and has a fantastic temperment. He's perfect in every way. I rode him recently to my friends wedding. I'll try to attach some pictures.


----------

